
Ask HN: How do you backup your AWS instances? - awsUser1338
AWS only provides simple volume snapshot functionality. How do you backup your AWS instances? Do you use custom scripts that make the appropriate AWS API calls or do you use a third party product? What would you like to see out of such a product? Thanks!
======
moondev
We don't. We don't care about instances at all. We have pipelines that bake
base amis. Another pipeline builds the code from a repo and turns it into an
artifact. Then the artifact is baked into a new ami from the base ami. Then
these are launched and destroyed inside asgs at will.

If there needs to be persistant storage this is normally backed by an ebs
volume which can then be backed up to other volumes or services like s3.

Databases are backed up by another job in a similar matter on a set schedule.

